# Myke's Monsoon Gray S3



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Just acquired my S3 and I must say, I am very happy with the car. I can't wait to "slowly" build this one.

2016 Monsoon Gray S3 - Black Optic Package and 19' V-Spoke Wheels.


















First things, first. Upon signing the last dotted line, I removed the hideous (to me) front plate bracket.









First detail:









Any other fellow Monsoons out there?

I'll be updating this thread periodically as I upgrade items on the vehicle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice ride! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7241721-My-2016-S3 :wave:

Welcome!


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Love monsoon grey! What are your plans for it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

15whiteA3 said:


> Love monsoon grey! What are your plans for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immediate plans are to lower it within the next couple of weeks and research sway bars. I want this to be a total driver's car.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

It's lowered and I couldn't be any happier. The fellas at Emmanuele Design are awesome and make a great product. These springs ride amazing and are set at a great pricepoint.

Onto the pics...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

If I look closely, no SS seats? Currently looking at an S3 and looking for feedback on why/why not with them. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

oaksandnix said:


> If I look closely, no SS seats? Currently looking at an S3 and looking for feedback on why/why not with them. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? looks better, better leather

Why not? price, worse leather wear, not electric


----------



## plasticmoz (Dec 7, 2006)

When I was deciding on a S3, I loved the look and feel of the Sports Seats but the manual mode was a dealbreaker given the price. They do really look the part though.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

looking good.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I decided it wasn't a thing I necessarily "needed". I like the electric functions of my seats. I don't mind manual. I wanted this package/color more than anything.


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

VWNCC said:


> Why? looks better, better leather
> 
> Why not? price, worse leather wear, not electric


Can you elaborate on the worse leather wear? I haven't gotten a chance to see them in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

19x9.5's going on right now.









Thank goodness for the shorty valve stems to clear the calipers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

19x9.5 ET45 all around wrapped on the stock Conti 235/35/19's. No spacers. No rub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

no offense, but those wheels look like a downgrade from stock...


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

None taken. opcorn:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Shot from today at work. All settled and sitting right. Aftermarket wheels were on for demo shoots. Back to the Black Optic wheels. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

